# Uniontown KS rescue update on our baby



## ksfarmer (May 18, 2008)

This is my first time to this Forum, but I had to post and update you wonderful people on our baby girl.

We were so blessed to adopt a sweet horse that was a rescue in Uniontown KS. When we got her, she was all bones and was not able to stand on her legs for very long. The wonderful women we picked her up from ( who I regret I have forgotten her name) said that she was the "poster child" for the rescue. My oldest daughter and I spend countless hours hand feeding her and taking care of her wounds. This was in October that we got her. She was well worth any amount of time and money that we spent on her. She has found her FOREVER home and is so loved.

Whenever we walk into the pasture she comes running to us from across the field. She gives us kisses and loves to kick up her heals and play with my children. We are animal lovers but I never imagined we would love her as much as we do.

Thank you so very much for those of you that rescued her. She has been such a light in our lives.

I wish I had pictures of her when we first got her. I do have some after she was standing and had but on a lot of weight, and some of her now. She is one of the horses on the video that couldn't stand.

Blessings!

Michelle


----------



## Marty (May 19, 2008)

No, it's thank you to YOU.

That picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Gini (May 19, 2008)

Michelle

I agree with Marty. You and your daughter are wonderful!! This is just the success story that we wish for all of the rescues. She is blessed to have you both and the photos say it all!!

Please let us know what her you've named her.

[SIZE=18pt]THANK YOU!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Mona (May 19, 2008)

It sounds like you touched each others lives in a wonderful way!


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 19, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for having the heart to help! Beautiful horse and girl!


----------



## minie812 (May 19, 2008)

-BOY TO SEE PICS OF HER AND KNOW HOW FORTUNATE SHE IS TO HAVE A FOREVER HOME & BE AWAY FROM THAT SAD SITUATION-MAKES MY HEART GO ... PITTY-PAT!


----------



## Miniv (May 19, 2008)

I think you just made my day with your wonderful post. Thank you for sharing......


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 19, 2008)

Awesome - thanks for the post, great to see the transformation!


----------



## Sterling (May 19, 2008)

Oh this is so heartwarming! What wonderful pictures! She looks like she is such a sweetheart!!


----------



## Betty B (May 19, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your story. Your deserve praise for what you have done.


----------



## ksfarmer (May 19, 2008)

She is such a sweetheart.

She was so scared when we got her, but it didn't take long for her to warm up to us. She has the best personality. She loves the children and loves to play. If she wants some grain she will come to the gate and vocalize her need. I guess we have spoiled her, but she deserves it.

Not a bad bone in her body. She let's us put our youngest on her back already and lead her.

We never even had to train her to do this. My little girl just asked one day last week if she was strong enough to ride her so we put her on. She didn't even move. Then we led her around the yard and she just walked with my daughter on her back and never seemed to mind.

Thanks for all the comments. It's nice to have people that share in our joy.

My oldest daughter named her "Star". She seemed to think this fit her personality.




Michelle


----------



## twister (May 19, 2008)

Michelle, Your pictures made my day, what could be better than kids and minis. Bless you and your family for giving Star a forever home.

Yvonne


----------



## DrivinTime (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Your pictures brought tears to my eyes. You've done a wonderful thing - you can see how happy that little horse is now... So nice that she's bringing happiness to your family, as well.

What a great success story - you should be very proud!


----------



## Connie P (May 20, 2008)

It is stories like this that make this all worthwhile! Bless your hearts for all that you have done for this horse!! HUGS!! I can't thank you enough.











Would you mind if I used one of your photos for the CMHR newsletter on another happy ending story??


----------



## ksfarmer (May 21, 2008)

Connie P said:


> It is stories like this that make this all worthwhile! Bless your hearts for all that you have done for this horse!! HUGS!! I can't thank you enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be wonderful. Just email me and I will send you the pictures that I have of her.

Thanks!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 25, 2008)

Kudos to all involved!





Star looks totally loved and VERY happy in her forever home and her new family!


----------

